# Small Drag Carry Scraper/Box Blade



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Thought you guys might be interested in a drag scraper I recently built - basically built "free""out of scrap/salvaged/disused material, , including a disused light old 3PL blade - dimensions 86" wide x 120" long (drawbar) - thought it appropriate to paint in JD green as it will be mostly used behind a JD415 CUT (as well as an Iseki TX2160 & Kubota CUT).

It's purpose is to spread/set levels/grade raised beds using loose materials (soil, mulch, driveway gravel ...etc) for landscaping around my 3acre yard - all without the "havoc"/consequential damage & clean up my heavy farm/earthmoving equipment creates when using around the house yard....should keep the wife happy (I hope).

Why this design ? The 120" long drawbar assists maintaining levels (& makes for easier reversing), the single hyd ram acting on the rear wheels pivots the assembly for cutting,controls dumping, spreading of material & lifts the assembly for easy unhindered transport/ there's also a old screw adjust 3pl toplink which pivots the RH wheel so the unit can easily be tilted (ideally I'd have fitted another hyd ram but my JD415 doesn't have another remote nor did I have a suitable valve laying around).

I am currently also making a larger box blade out of 3PL grader for a 70hp tractor, which should be finished in a week or so .


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Indeed sharp looking.

What type of soil on your land,do you need weight for blade to dig into ground?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Thomas said:


> Indeed sharp looking.
> 
> What type of soil on your land,do you need weight for blade to dig into ground?


Thanks. 
Most of the soil I spread is clay/clay loam, this unit works seems great on any soft/loose material (mainly dumped soil, gravel or mulch or after hard ground has been ripped) without weight behind 14-20hp CUT's(the unit is quite heavy with the blade, all the steel wheel/adjustments mounting behind & the wheels ballasted with 3/4 water)
The combination of the long drawbar & blade angle at the top helps the blade not to ride/float over the material & assist the material to roll/flow in the box -on ripped ground it usually cuts c.4-6" then carry/drags the material for a full load.
In testing well prior to painting I adjusted/rewelded the angles several times to get the right balance of performance across lawn, driveway & dragging ripped clay from an empty pond - I needed something versatile to use around my 3acre+ house yard without leaving the damage/witness marks my farm/earthmoving gear creates.


----------

